# Series 1 Advice



## jakefoo (Dec 21, 2003)

I'm sure I could spend a few hours or days combing through the posts, but it's been a LONG time since I've visited this site. I'm wondering if someone could help me out or point me to the right posts. I have a Sony Series 1 Tivo and it is connected to my network. I want to be able to take programs off and rip them to my pc or mac and then onto dvd. Any advice? Software I need to get?

Thanks to all that respond.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You won't find help here removing programs from a Series 1. That is called extraction, and is against rules.


----------

